# Where can I get a new windscreen?



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, hope someone can help us.
We have a 1996 Elnagh Magnum4 on a Fiat Ducato base vehicle. The windscreen is delaminating badly so we are going to have to replace it soon.
Have Googled and tried a few places in the UK, as emails to anyone Italian seem to just get ignored :frown2:
Problem is we are located in New Zealand so I need to find a supplier who is prepared to ship.
They seem to be available in the UK but finding a supplier who is prepared to freight it to NZ is difficult.
Any ideas.
Cheers
Tony and Trish


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Do you have any friends in the UK who could ship it for you. 

But I would assume the cost of the freight could be a lot more than the price of the screen. 
I use a courier in my business and they would volumise the size of the screen as it is so big and I would hazard a guess as no insurance as it is glass. 

Contact a UK sea freight shipper and see if you could get one delivered to them in the UK and they could ship it onto you.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried Peugeot or Citroen dealers over there as well? They are all the same vehicles.


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

Revise said:


> Do you have any friends in the UK who could ship it for you.
> 
> But I would assume the cost of the freight could be a lot more than the price of the screen.
> I use a courier in my business and they would volumise the size of the screen as it is so big and I would hazard a guess as no insurance as it is glass.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion mate. Yes, the glass people here who are handling it for the insurance company may be able to get it shipped by one of their suppliers but the problem we have is actually finding a screen supplier, in Europe or the UK, who can source the screen for us.
No one seems interested.
The Insurance campany will fork out the payment okay as its got to be cheaper than having a mold made here then having a screen cast from that.

Do you know of any in the UK that routinely source motorhome windscreens?

Tony


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

bognormike said:


> Have you tried Peugeot or Citroen dealers over there as well? They are all the same vehicles.


We didnt realise when we bought the Elnagh that it is the only one in New Zealand. Its a brilliant vehicle and a great size for two (and a small dog) for touring and we are very happy with it, apart from the windscreen that is :crying:.
Havent tried the Citroen dealership here so thanks for that. 
Though, even tho its a Fiat Ducato, the windscreen isnt standard Ducato.
The whole front of the vehicle is Elnagh with a very large (what we term 'A' Class) windscreen. Sort of like a bus.
Ive got photos on my website https://www.photogenics.co.nz if you want to have a look.

Thanks for the suggestion.
Tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ah, that's a problem then: I thought it was a atandard Fiat / Peugeot / Citroen cab.
I have a similar problem with a Hymer screen. (see my avatar)
I used a UK windcreen speciailist for mine, but it's a relatively well- known make, so they were able to source iteasily. Not sure how you'd get on with a less-well known brand like Elnagh? It might mean getting in touch with Elnagh in Italy to get details and then source it using their details. Not easy!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest that you tell your insurance company that the emails you have sent to Italy have been ignored, perhaps a large company such as them will have better results.
Who have you been emailing by the way.


cabby


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

There is a company called EFKglass who specialise in A-Class windscreens based in Leper, Belgium. They distribute all over Europe and do windscreens for your make of van.

I would imagine they would also be able to ship to NZ.

See www.efkglass.com


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Tony - have you tried to contact this company http://www.autoglassspecials.co.uk/index.php?id=caravan-motorhome-glass

they list Elnagh as one of the brands they can supply windscreens for.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tonyz said:


> We didnt realise when we bought the Elnagh that it is the only one in New Zealand. Its a brilliant vehicle and a great size for two (and a small dog) for touring and we are very happy with it, apart from the windscreen that is :crying:.
> Havent tried the Citroen dealership here so thanks for that.
> Though, even tho its a Fiat Ducato, the windscreen isnt standard Ducato.
> The whole front of the vehicle is Elnagh with a very large (what we term 'A' Class) windscreen. Sort of like a bus.
> ...


I had trouble getting into that site and viewing the photo so to save anyone else the trouble here is the picture........


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Try this company.

https://caravan-parts.store.buegle....e-parts-parts-for-elnagh-motorhomes-/?k=:30::


----------



## Camp Europe (Mar 6, 2015)

*Camp Europe UK Continental Ltd caravan-parts.org*

Hi we are Elnagh parts dealer and we ship to Nz we need the 17 digit VIN number that can be found under the bonnet or on your registration papers and a pic of the windscreen.
our EMAIL IS [email protected] and you can visit us at caravan-parts.org.

My name is graham
Best Regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Camp Europe said:


> Hi we are Elnagh parts dealer and we ship to Nz we need the 17 digit VIN number that can be found under the bonnet or on your registration papers and a pic of the windscreen.
> our EMAIL IS [email protected] and you can visit us at caravan-parts.org.
> 
> My name is graham
> Best Regards


Tonyz, I've PMed you the text of the above post in case it should go missing. There was a time on this web site when it might have been deleted because it could be seen as a business promoting their services. More's the pity, but there it is.

Maybe it won't happen now. I hope not but I saved it for you just in case, Alan.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Their website is actually http://www.caravan-parts.org/

May have been amended to get through the censor?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Tonyz, I've PMed you the text of the above post in case it should go missing. There was a time on this web site when it might have been deleted because it could be seen as a business promoting their services. More's the pity, but there it is.
> 
> Maybe it won't happen now. I hope not but I saved it for you just in case, Alan.


I found them (and posted a link to them) and also copied a link to the thread to them for their information asking if they could assist the OP.
I think it is good to see a business who react quickly to an interest in their company and it's services.

How can they be toting for business if they are simply replying to a request for help that has been drawn to their attention?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The guideline used to be that if a dealer was responding to a specific enquiry that was OK, but if it became apparent that they were advertising or touting for business that was not allowed....

I do not know if the current admin or moderators use different criteria now, only vs_Admin can explain the current policy.

Dave


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

bognormike said:


> ah, that's a problem then: I thought it was a atandard Fiat / Peugeot / Citroen cab.
> I have a similar problem with a Hymer screen. (see my avatar)
> I used a UK windcreen speciailist for mine, but it's a relatively well- known make, so they were able to source iteasily. Not sure how you'd get on with a less-well known brand like Elnagh? It might mean getting in touch with Elnagh in Italy to get details and then source it using their details. Not easy!


Thanks Mike. Overnight have received a message from Camp Europe UK Continental Ltd . Seems they may be able to help.
Phew!
Hope so anyway.
Your Hymer looks very similar to ours. Googled Hymer and brought up some pics and even the woodwork inside looks like it came out of the same factory. Have a look at pics on my website, you might recognise the layout etc.
Cheers
Tony
www.photogenics.co.nz


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

cabby said:


> I would suggest that you tell your insurance company that the emails you have sent to Italy have been ignored, perhaps a large company such as them will have better results.
> Who have you been emailing by the way.
> cabby


Thanks Cabby. Nah. Over here the insurance company just passes it on to the Glass company. The glass people are more interested in the easy jobs and I think ours has gone in to the 'too hard' basket. Hence me taking it up to find one.
Have been emailing Fiat in Italy and Elnagh in Italy. Both through their website contact system.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

HarryTheHymer said:


> There is a company called EFKglass who specialise in A-Class windscreens based in Leper, Belgium. They distribute all over Europe and do windscreens for your make of van.
> 
> I would imagine they would also be able to ship to NZ.
> 
> See www.efkglass.com


You beut! Thanks Harry. Will have a look at them.
(What a fantastic forum - you guys are fantastic).

Tony


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

Stanner said:


> Try this company.
> 
> https://caravan-parts.store.buegle....e-parts-parts-for-elnagh-motorhomes-/?k=:30::


And another thank you 
Looks like my panic is at an end.
Cheers mate.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that response has shown that our reputation for being the best motorhome forum is true.
Well done all for helping out a NZ member.

cabby


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

Stanner said:


> I found them (and posted a link to them) and also copied a link to the thread to them for their information asking if they could assist the OP.
> I think it is good to see a business who react quickly to an interest in their company and it's services.
> 
> How can they be toting for business if they are simply replying to a request for help that has been drawn to their attention?


Many thanks. 
Tony
www.photogenics.co.nz


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

worky said:


> hya Tony - have you tried to contact this company http://www.autoglassspecials.co.uk/index.php?id=caravan-motorhome-glass
> 
> they list Elnagh as one of the brands they can supply windscreens for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clyde, I contacted them but they dont ship to NZ. Was in the process of trying to organise someone to pick up for me and then ship but then thought of trying you guys.
Cheers


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep - "the boys done good" alright - it makes me feel "warm" when a guy with a problem gets meaningful assistance (multiple times) - especially when he is the other side of the world.

Stanner - I didn't realise your link was to the same place - nice one!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

cabby said:


> Well that response has shown that our reputation for being the best motorhome forum is true.
> Well done all for helping out a NZ member.
> 
> cabby


Yes and our thanks to all who've contributed.
Ive sent an email to Camp Europe and will let you all know when it arrives as to how it went.
We have a similar forum here in NZ if anyone wants to have a look:
http://www.nzmotorhome.co.nz/NZMotorhomeForum/search.php?search_id=active_topics
(have copied and pasted from the forum page so hope the link works okay)

In the meantime, anyone wanting inspiration to perhaps come over and have a look at what countryside 
we have for touring here in NZ, do have a look at my website, www.photogenics.co.nz.
Also, anyone heading this way, pm me or contact us via the website and we'll be sure to help you in any way we can.
Thanks again guys, awesome assistance.

If Ive missed thanking anyone, please accept my apologies.

Best regards
Tony Trish (and Molly) :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stanner said:


> I found them (and posted a link to them) and also copied a link to the thread to them for their information asking if they could assist the OP.
> I think it is good to see a business who react quickly to an interest in their company and it's services.
> 
> How can they be toting for business if they are simply replying to a request for help that has been drawn to their attention?


Why are you asking me Stanner? I've never deleted a post on the grounds that it might be construed as a company promoting themselves but sure as **** it used to happen on here often enough.

I've no idea what parameters the mods applied to that. I always assumed instant deletion depended on the time of the month or whether it was Peter from Johnscross posting.

I took a simple precaution to ensure that the OP saw the info.

Are you seriously suggesting that one of the pack of super zealous mods wouldn't have deleted that post a year or two ago?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

............... it was intended to be a rhetorical question.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stanner said:


> ............... it was intended to be a rhetorical question.


I see. You know as well as I do that there were one or two who wouldn't have let that post stand for a second.

Let's hope that after the demise of the (very hard working) mods and the regime change that's become a thing of the past.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I see. You know as well as I do that there were one or two who wouldn't have let that post stand for a second.
> 
> Let's hope that after the demise of the (very hard working) mods and the regime change that's become a thing of the past.


I've always thought "responding" was OK - it was "promotion" that wasn't.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You're probably right but the line seemed rather blurred at times. To me it looked as though what was one and what was the other rather depended upon who the trader was, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> You're probably right but the line seemed rather blurred at times. To me it looked as though what was one and what was the other rather depended upon who the trader was, Alan.


Premier seems to have managed to (very helpfully) respond without sanction for some time now under both the old and new regimes.

But perhaps that is what you mean?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Premier seems to have managed to (very helpfully) respond without sanction for some time now under both the old and new regimes.
> 
> But perhaps that is what you mean?


Yes, I'm entirely in favour of it and, as you say, Premier (Chris I think) give/s a lot of very valuable help. I hope he will continue to do so and that others can join in. Lot's of problems can be solved with the help of traders.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I always assumed Nuke didn't like John's Cross being too helpful as (he felt) it was potentially reducing ODB business

I must admit I used to enjoy seeing how inventive/oblique JC could be when answering a query while not upsetting Nuke although towards the end it got a bit personal as I recall

It would be great to see him back - sigh...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> I always assumed Nuke didn't like John's Cross being too helpful as (he felt) it was potentially reducing ODB business
> 
> I must admit I used to enjoy seeing how inventive/oblique JC could be when answering a query while not upsetting Nuke although towards the end it got a bit personal as I recall
> 
> ...


Then perhaps the best way Nuke could have countered that perceived "competition" would have been to have "competed" by being equally assistive.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Assistive? Get away.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Assistive? Get away.


OK make it assisistitive then if that helps.


----------



## beardy (Nov 25, 2005)

Helpful would have been enough!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

beardy said:


> Helpful would have been enough!


But not as assisistitive though.....:wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stanner said:


> But not as assisistitive though.....:wink2:


Assistful. Helpive.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Assistful. Helpive.


No it's helpety - as in "that's not very helpety".


----------



## Tonyz (Nov 11, 2013)

erneboy said:


> Assistful. Helpive.


Hi Alan, thanks for the PM. Not sure how that happened. Probably my fingers in wrong place..
Anyway thought I would give you and the other helpful lads an update.
Camp Europe couldnt help but referred me to Jim at Advanced Glass Products in Droitwich, Worcestershire, 
Jim has sourced the windscreen for us from EFK Products in Belgium (I think they are) and will have one here in about a week by airfreight.
Good price and great communication from Jim. (and a big relief for us).
We are going to order two, one for immediate use and one to go in the garage, just in case 

So thanks to all who assisted. Just goes to show, it aint what you know that counts, its who you know.

Cheers


----------

